# ATV Salt Spreaders



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a Kawasaki Brute Force ATV and would like to put a salt spreader on it for some of our larger sidewalk jobs. Looking for any recommendations anyone might have. I've seeon some that mount to the rear rack and some that mount to the hitch, and am thus far, thinking the hitch mount is the way to go.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

www.herdseeder.com


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I tried putting a salter on my Quad this year and it didn't work out very well. The problem is that most, if not all, spreaders for ATV's are designed for Seed and Fertilizer. Anyway, mine jammed up very quickly during our first storm this year and I took it back. You may have to go with one of the smaller Salt Spreaders, like the Snow Ex Junior(although these cost more money). The other option is the pull behind ones that have an auger and are mechanically driven like a walk behind.


----------



## kcgrounds (Jan 22, 2004)

We have had a snowex junior 325 on an artic cat ATV for about four years now and it has worked great, so well in fact that we bought another one this year.It is mounted to the utility rack and lower rear frame, and is very secure. I think the receiver mount would be very convenient but it would probably be more wobbly. Also, I dont know how much tounge weight the reciever on a ATV can handle. ( figure 4 bags ice melt plus weight of the spreader and mount, 250 - 275 lbs).

The only problem we have seen with the spreader is the controller went up this year (poss. our fault). We're considering eliminating it completely and replacing it with a on/off switch because of the 350.00 replacement cost. If anyone has any experience with this please let me know. We have done this with meyer mini spreaders in the past with good success, but the snowex has a different motor setup and I'm not sure it will work.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I put a Lesco electric spreader on my Polaris and it has worked out well. As stated above they are made for fert. ect., but we just used a hole saw and made the holes a little bit bigger so that the salt flows better. Here is a pic, though not a good one.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

I was wonder what others were using. We got a Buyers from Tractor Supply and it throws calcium pellets great. This is our first year with it so I cannot say anything about the longevity of it.










Speaking of ATV's. We got a Yamaha Grizzly 700 and a Kawasaki Brute Force and are premium members over at grizzlycentral.com and brutecentral.com. Best ATV sites I ever seen.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have spreaders on our 2 ATVs they work well, 5 seasons and all good then a motor went, not a surpise. We run an on/off switch, no controller and never have issues unless someone leaves the hopper full and the salt freezes, but thats not the spreaders fault.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The small snowex is the best. It's nice to have a controller so you can do narrow sidewalks too. That what we use.


----------

